# Lenkrad Kaufberatung



## LexLex1990 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo.
Ich würde mir gerne ein Lenkrad kaufen habe allerdings null Ahnung auf was es beim Kauf ankommt und wie viel Geld man investieren sollte.
Was haltet ihr davon Lenkräder gebraucht zu kaufen?
Gespielt werden alle möglichen Rennspiele am PC.
Gut wäre es wenn es auch mit der PS4 funktioniert aber ist kein absoluter muss weil ich denke das dies den Preis anhebt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Braucht ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Infos von mir?


----------



## Erok (2. Juli 2015)

Hi 

Die Informationen sind zu ungenügend um hier etwas zu empfehlen.

Du solltest uns schon einen Preisrahmen nennen, sonst macht das wenig Sinn 

Wenn es so günstig wie möglich sein soll, würde ich auf jedenfall mindestens zum Logitech Driving Force GT raten, welches um die 120 Euro kostet : https://geizhals.de/logitech-driving-force-gt-pc-ps3-ps2-941-000021-a317242.html

Peilst Du schon Bereiche um die 300 bis 500 Euro an, solltest Du definitiv was zusammen stellen auf Fanatec Europe 

Da kommt kein G 25/27/29 mit, und Du kannst stets Ersatzteile nachkaufen, was bei den Logitech Und Thrustmaster-Lenkrädern meistens nicht der Fall ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## HordyH (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn du nur abundzu Zockst dann das Driving Force GT,  und das G27 wenn du unbedingt eine Kupplung samt H Schaltung willst.

Wenn du es ernster meinst und richtig gutes Forcefeedback fürs Geld willst dann greif zu Thrustmaster, zb zum t300, dies hat zwar nur Gas und Bremse aber TM hat ein Addon Programm wo Shifter ( der viel Hochwertiger als das Logitech Plastikspielzeug ist ) und Pedale ( ebenfalls Besser, gemeint sind die T3pa PRO ) angeschlossen werden können.

Ich denke mal das bei TM deine Budgetgrenze erreicht ist?!

Wenn nicht dann gibt es da noch Fanatec alles was danach kommt ist für SIM Freaks die ne dicke Geld Börse haben.

@EROK im bereich zw 300 und 500 Kommt Fanatec nicht an TM ran.

Bei Fanatec musst mindest 1500 Euro einplanen.


----------



## Gluksi (2. Juli 2015)

habe für ca 350 euro das g27 und ein Wheel Stand Pro for Logitech G25/G27 Racing Wheel - DELUXE V2 gekauft. seit ca nem 1/2 Jahr im Einsatz und macht mächtig Fun. Zum paar runden fahren oder ab und zu online gegen Kumpels die mit Gamepad fahren ist edel. aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den Großen.
p.s. für die pedale gibt's ne umbau Anleitung im YouTube damit sie fester sind.


----------



## LexLex1990 (2. Juli 2015)

Budget hab ich noch keines genannt weil ich nicht wusste wie viel man investieren sollte. 350 sind mir eindeutig zu viel.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen gebraucht zu kaufen. Oder ist davon eher abzuraten? 
Was sagt ihr zu diesem Angebot: Fanatec Porsche Turbo S Wheel (Kompatibel mit Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und PC), â‚¬ 120,- (1160 Wien) - willhaben.at
(Sind Links zu gebrauchten Artikel erlaubt?)

Hat man mit einem Driving Force auch schon ordentlich Spaß oder ist es damit eher ein Krampf? (Ich hatte noch nie ein Lenkrad)


----------



## HordyH (2. Juli 2015)

Dann hol dir das g27, bin mir grad nicht sicher aber das von dir verlinkte fanatec ist glaub ich nicht ps 4 kompatibel


----------



## LexLex1990 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß wäre mir aber egal so lang das für den Preis ein super Lenkrad ist aber das weiß ich eben nicht.
Und das G27 wäre auch nicht PS4 kompatibel.


----------



## HordyH (2. Juli 2015)

Also dann das t300.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. Juli 2015)

Aus meiner Erfahrung rate ich von Logitech ab. Google mal "Logitech Lenkrad schief". Meins hat sich auch nicht mehr zentriert. Hab mir dann ein Thrustmaster für 50 Euro gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Hat zwar kein FFB aber ist dafür sehr robust.


----------



## HordyH (3. Juli 2015)

Also wenn ein tm dann t300 hol bloß kein t80 oder t100, da ärgerst du dich nur.



Wenn man will findet man zu jedem Produkt negatives im Netz...



Die logitech Sachen sind schon ok für Den Preis aber im vergleich halt nur Spielzeug.



Wenn es billig sein soll hol dir das driving force wenn bissl mehr über hast das g27 bzw t300


----------



## RlPPER (3. Juli 2015)

Logitech steht kruz vor Release des neuen Lenkrads G29, dass es aber entweder für PS4 oder für Xbox One und PC in 2 Versionen geben wird.

Das G27 habe ich auch das macht echt mega Fun


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. Juli 2015)

Aber ich zahl sicher keine 400Euro für das G29 wenns es genau das gleiche wie das G27 kann...
Also ist das t300 dem G27 überlegen? 
Das G27 hat halt eine H Schaltung und Kupplung. Das finde ich schon ziemlich toll, und würde gebraucht ca. nur 150Euro kosten


----------



## HordyH (3. Juli 2015)

Dazu kommt nich das du beim g29 auch den shifter extra kaufen musst.

Ja das t300 ist um einiges besser.

Aber wie gesagt es hat keine h schaltung und kupplung dabei...

Du könntest noch nach einem gebrauchten t500 schauen mit addon h schaltung th8a / es dann hast nen super komplett paket


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. Juli 2015)

Gibt es beim t300 und t500 außer den Pedalen einen Unterschied?


----------



## HordyH (3. Juli 2015)

Ja, der motor beim t300 ist bürstenlos, das gehäuse des t500 ist größer, die schaltpaddles des t500 sind fix am gehäuse, der durchmesser des lenkrades ist beim t500 um 2cm größer (30cm) und ganz wichtig das t500 wird nicht mehr produziert


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. Juli 2015)

Ok danke.
Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen was ein t300 so viel besser macht gegenüber einem g27...
Weil ein gebrauchtes g27 um 150-170 Euro hört sich schon sehr attraktiv an gegenuber einem 300Euro t300 wo nicht mal ein Shifter dabei ist.

Ich weiß einfach nicht ob mir der Aufpreis wert sein soll, wenn ich bedenke ein DrivingForce kiegt man schon um 50-70Euro.
Ich hatte einfach noch nie so ein Lenkrad in der Hand...


----------



## HordyH (3. Juli 2015)

Das forcefeedback ist der unterschied... Zahnrad getrieben vs riemengetrieben beibdem riementrieb hast du ein feineres,kräftigeres ffb.

Das ffb bei den logitecs rattert mehr


----------



## HordyH (3. Juli 2015)

Aber wie gesagt ich denke das du mit einem Logitech zufrieden sein wirst


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. Juli 2015)

Auch mit einem DrivingForce oder sollte es min. ein G27 sein?
Ich werde damit auch Eurotrucksimulator und ähnliches spielen(denke ich zumindest, noch nie gespielt keine Ahnung ob das Game Fun macht)


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Juli 2015)

Nimm das Thrustmaster. Jetzt noch auf ein Logitech zu setzen macht nur in der untersten Preisregion Sinn. Das t300/500 ist bedeutend kräftiger und auf lange Sicht der bessere Kauf. Solltest du Wert auf Kupplungspedal und H-Schaltung legen, kannst du diese auch noch nachträglich dazu kaufen, allerdings deutlich höherwertig als es bei Logitech der Fall ist.


----------



## LexLex1990 (3. Juli 2015)

Aber Kupplungspedal und H Schaltung sind verdammt teuer...
Leider finde ich auf EbayKleinanzeigen kein gebrauchtes Thrustmaster.


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2015)

Kannst dir ja das hier GT3 RS Lenkrad + Fanatec clubsport pedale v2 neuwertig | eBay holen habe seit Jahren die gleiche Kombi und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## ostpaul99 (4. Juli 2015)

Also ich würde dir das Driving Force GT empfehlen! Habe es 2-3 Jahre gehabt und bin voll zufrieden gewesen! Es reicht vollkommen! Nun hat mich aber die Begierde navh etwas neuem gepackt: G27

Trotzem hast du mit dem Driving Force GT eine mortz Gaude!

Lg


----------



## LexLex1990 (6. Juli 2015)

Dann wirds wahrscheinlich ein gebrauchtes g27


----------



## infantri (6. Juli 2015)

Habe auch das force GT von Logitech bis auf die schalt Knöpfe die man als schalt wippe nutzen kann bin ich sehr zu frieden damit spiele damit sehr gerne Formel 1 mit freunden und finde es einfach genial, wenn man das Force Feedback so einstellt das man gut zu ackern hat bekommt man schnell platte arme xD

Würde aber das G27 vorziehen, die Quallität des Lenkrads ist um einiges besser verarbeitet und der schalthebel ist wesentlich cooler wenn man mal was anderes spielt als renn simulation.
Für Arcade Games würde ich von einem Lenkrad allerdings abraten wirklich spass macht das nicht man fährt sogar eh schlechter damit.


----------



## 1awd1 (7. Juli 2015)

Platte Arme von nem Driving Force GT...


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Juli 2015)

Das G27 is nicht schlecht aber mit seinem Zahnradabtrieb is recht antiquiert.


----------



## HordyH (7. Juli 2015)

Aber für die nächste stufe fehlt dem te das geld.

Es bleibt nur das g27 bzw das g25...


----------

